# BUN IN THE OVEN Does or could lack of symptoms mean low hormone levels??



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Please excuse me but I am getting a little paranoid!!!

I am 5 weeks pg and am worried that my lack of symptoms means i might have low hormone levels or that something is wrong.  When I got pg earlier this year with ICSI (miscarried at 15 weeks) although I didn't have any morning sickness I did have sore, tender boobs from about 4 weeks (or as far as I can remember I did!)

This time I have had FET and apart from feeling a bit tired and last couple of days a bit light headed my boobs although they feel a bit bigger they don't hurt like last time.  Am I being totally paranoid  I assume that all pregnancies can be different but I am getting a bit obsessed by my lack of symptoms although I know it is early days.  I am also not sure if maybe it takes a bit longer for symptoms to appear with FET as not sure how much is drug induced with ICSI as I wasn't well afterwards and my consultant said it was because it had worked which was right - I hope this makes sense!!

If anyone can "try" to put my mind at rest it would be greatly appreciated!

Love "anxious" Lou!!
XX


----------



## Nuttygirl (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Lou

I hope i can help put your mind at rest .... even a little bit!  

When i first found out i was pg i waited and waited for some symptoms but didnt really get any. Like you i felt a bit more tired than normal and my boobs got a tiny bit bigger but they didnt get sore and i didnt have any morning sickness either (even though i was praying hard i would wake up each morning and feel really sick!  )

I too felt worried about lack of symptoms as ive had two miscarriages before and had felt more pregnant on each of those occasions than i did this time.  But, im happy to say that im now 22 weeks pg, so it just goes to show that symptoms, or lack of them, dont matter at all or indicate that something is wrong.

I know its difficult not to worry about everything but i hope you can start to relax soon and enjoy being pregnant again.  

Good luck and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Nutty xx


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Nutty

thanks for your reply.  I know that I probably won't stop worrying for a long time to come given my past experience but I do feel a bit better - thank you!!

I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well and wish you all the best of luck

lou
XX


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Lou,

First of all, big congratulations to you!

I'm responding to your comment about 'symptoms' and how much of it is down to the drugs.  On all my FETs, despite taking the cyclogest, I never did get any of the cyclogest 'symptoms' that you read about on these boards.  However I did get them on my 2 fresh cycles so I've had similar thoughts to yourself ie that much of what I was feeling on the fresh tx was the after effects of all the stimulation drugs.

During my pg I didn't have any of the classic pg symptoms until I was 7wks+ and I never ever got the sore boob thing.

Are you having a scan soon?  I can understand why you are worried though I don't know if I've helped in any way.

Best wishes, xx


----------

